# moving to Portugal in 2020?



## suiko

hi all

I used to live in Portugal many moons ago but made a Faustian bargain to go back to the UK for work reasons 20 years ago, but always wanted to live in S Europe in the long term....

Now the battle has been lost I am fairly convinced that if I want to live in the EU in future I need to move there before the end of 2020. I haven't done this so far because my work teaching English in Portugal is going to be a whole lot less lucrative and rewarding than my job here in England.

But time seems to have come to bite that bullet. I intend to sell my house here and buy a smaller one, renting it out but keeping a room for myself to use from time to time. I have rental income from a flat here, and will hopefully have more from the smaller house I intend to buy. I'm 55 so will presumably leave my pension inactive until I need it. I will initially rent in Spain rather than buy - there's no special reason to buy right now, as I will presumably need to work in a city and would rather buy in a village. I am likely to be moving in autumn 2020, probably to Portugal.

My question:

The only work likely to be available for me is EFL teaching in private academies. I did this for many years and have qualifications (though unused for these 20 years).
1. I have seen that almost all jobs now demand an EU passport. Obviously I will have one during 2020, but what happens when I need to get a new contract for the 2021-2 academic year?
2. Teaching jobs of this kind hardly ever generate more than a nine-month contract. How will this affect my residency rights? Is a permanent contract required?


Many thanks for any advice 

Mark


----------



## b0ll0cks-to-brexit

Really? And you used to live in Naples too?

Why are you posting duplicate msg across forum, with different country?
Why are you wasting peoples time?


----------



## suiko

Yes, I was an EFL teacher. I lived in Spain, Portugal and Italy, among other places.

Why are YOU wasting your time?

I'm asking a perfectly valid question. I am undecided as to which country to move to. I have lived in all three before, can speak the language and I reckon I have a decent chance of making a living.

I fail to see what exactly is your problem. No one is forcing you to reply. And yeah, we're all ****** livid about Brexit.


----------



## mjborges

Hi Mark,

Something to think about though, if you decide to return to Portugal, is "Programa Regressar”.

The 2019 State Budget (Articles 258 and 259) set an incentive for the return of former residents, provided they settled in Portugal in 2019 or were to do so in 2020.

There are some requirements but you may eligible to have 50% of domestic employment and self-employment (freelance) income or business and professional (sole traders) income excluded from Personal Income Tax for 5 years (2019 or 2020 and the 4 following years). 

There is not much information in English (it is mainly associated with an incentive to draw Portuguese emigrants back to the country), but let me know if you need more info.

Best regards
Maria


----------



## Strontium

Hi, I'm sure you know the main problem will be finding work which even for the "locals" is an issue hence the large proportion working/living elsewhere. As you'll have 90 days here before declaring residency (depending on your circumstances) you'd do well to be here and visit as many places - in person - and ask. The Portuguese take notice if they meet someone rather than get email or phone call (which they seem to not answer) so you'll have to actually go into places and talk to them, usual things like "business card", basic CV in English and Portuguese, NIF, Portuguese mobile number …with the back of the card blank to write your local address on, go to a selection of places (something like air BnB will give you a basic place to stay… Any large town seems to have a language school but 50% of the 10 million population live in Lisbon + Porto which are not car friendly so bring a bicycle. The Algarve is a different world and as a proportion of the population are native English speakers with time on their hands you'll probably have some competition. Every place you go try asking people - Estate Agents are useful as they tend to know the local areas. In essence you'll have to put the effort in as no-one is going to do that for you. If you have not found what you want after 90 days then you can decide what to do next. If my brother can get a TESOL job here then others can also.


----------



## suiko

Thanks.

I can't imagine I'd have any major problems finding work as an EFL teacher - there's always demand for qualified native speaker teachers. Work with a permanent contract is, of course, another question!


----------



## robertjone336

I'm from Dubai and teaching here logistics and business. Currently, I'm doing a job in a logistic company as a trainer. Someone, please help me to find the same post in the UK!


----------



## smudges

suiko said:


> Yes, I was an EFL teacher. I lived in Spain, Portugal and Italy, among other places.
> 
> And yeah, we're all ****** livid about Brexit.


Actually, not everyone. I'm not - ecstatic about it in fact.


----------



## b0ll0cks-to-brexit

suiko said:


> Yes, I was an EFL teacher. I lived in Spain, Portugal and Italy, among other places.
> 
> Why are YOU wasting your time?
> 
> I'm asking a perfectly valid question. I am undecided as to which country to move to. I have lived in all three before, can speak the language and I reckon I have a decent chance of making a living.
> 
> I fail to see what exactly is your problem. No one is forcing you to reply. And yeah, we're all ****** livid about Brexit.


IF you are really a teacher, you would have had a better command of English and phrase your questions in meaningful way, including info that you lived in few countries and are looking for some guidance.

Don't blame me for fact that your posts come across as spam.
I'll reply to whatever post I like, so live with it.

What has my opinion of brexit to do with anything? Or is that a reason for your delightful reply tone?


----------



## suiko

i don't need English lessons from you, thank you very much. Or need to prove the fact that I spent many years teaching English abroad.

I'm sorry you clearly don't have anything better to do than pick fights with people you have no idea about. I thought at least we picked fights with the other side, but it seems not.


----------



## suiko

mjborges said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Something to think about though, if you decide to return to Portugal, is "Programa Regressar”.
> 
> The 2019 State Budget (Articles 258 and 259) set an incentive for the return of former residents, provided they settled in Portugal in 2019 or were to do so in 2020.
> 
> There are some requirements but you may eligible to have 50% of domestic employment and self-employment (freelance) income or business and professional (sole traders) income excluded from Personal Income Tax for 5 years (2019 or 2020 and the 4 following years).
> 
> There is not much information in English (it is mainly associated with an incentive to draw Portuguese emigrants back to the country), but let me know if you need more info.
> 
> Best regards
> Maria


Muito obrigado, Maria! I would certainly be very interested in knowing more about the Programa Regressar. I assume that to be eligible for this I would need to move to Portugal before the end of 2020?


----------



## suiko

If I move to Portugal this year WITHOUT work, what is the procedure I should use to register and apply for residency?


----------



## Arnaud De Lisboa

It might be helpful to understand the education system in Portugal. I found something interesting here on this blog.








The education system in Portugal - Move To Portugal


If you’re living in Portugal with children, here is a guide to education in Portugal. Educational departments in Portugal The Ministry of Education and the Ministry of Science, Technology and Higher Education are jointly responsible…Read More




movetoportugal.com


----------

